# 1993 Motorola MX Leader



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Finally got image size reduction working....

This is my MX Leader that I purchased new in May 1994. I'm quite certain it was hanging in the shop during Christmas 1993. It's funny thinking back....it was just hanging there for months and months. 

It has both chain stays chromed, and the seat stays are flatish and attached to the back of the set tube lug. All original except that I installed an Eddy Merckx embroidered TriMatic3 saddle along the way. Campagnolo Chorus. Still have the lifetime warranty cards from Merckx/GITA. I suspect this bike could out live me.

Great bike.


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

Very nice. Good on you for keeping it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*lovely*

sweet 16 and still running strong


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, that is a nice frame......one of the early/rare seat stay & lug combos too. Very sweet.

I've never been a fan of anything but matching, single color saddles and bar tape, but you know what they say about opinions. 

Good for you for hanging on to it for so long. Any clue what you paid for it back then?


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

it looks like its in great condition, to Kerry's point about the seat stays, it's definitely a rarer model, which is good for its value. That is sweetness.....

b21


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The f/f retail was $1,275 in 1994.

The bike is in great condition; I've been fortunate to have other bikes to abuse along the way. Besides riding great these bikes are very interesting with all the ovalized tubes going this way and that way + the massive chainstays.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Great looking bike. One of my favorite livery among the later generation Merckx's. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Outstanding! I am on CL and Ebay searching regularly for a hidden gem like this. Congratulations on keeping a nice ride...just use it regularly!


----------

